# OpenOffice 3.0 to Launch Oct. 13 (PC Magazine)



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

"OpenOffice, intended to be a free, open-source alternative to Microsoft Office, released the beta version of 3.0 in May. OpenOffice 3.0 will feature a new Start Center, icons, and zoom control in the status bar, *as well as support for the ".docx" file format used by Microsoft Office 2007*. The release candidate also includes additional, technical updates, details of which are provided on the OpenOffice Web site."
http://tech.yahoo.com/news/zd/20081009/tc_zd/232890


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Yep, I've been anxiously awaiting for 3.0 to be released. I'm running OO 3.0rc2 now and plan on upgrading to 3.0rc4 next week. :up:

Peace...


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Well, it's out now and the OO website is getting HAMMERED right now. 

Peace...


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

tomdkat said:


> Well, it's out now and the OO website is getting HAMMERED right now.
> 
> Peace...


I will go check the torrents and see if I can help lighten the load.

Edit: No torrents for the final yet. Their site is still in the same state.


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

Got it and am helping.

Linux version.


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

Wow, their site is currently just an apology and a list of place where you can download it. Sounds like a great release. I'm excited to see it.


----------

